# Canon 300 D vs. SONY Cybershot DSC F 828 vs. Canon 10 D



## Ebba-X (4. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

vor ein paar Tagen haben ich einen interessanten Thread *Canon 300 D contra SONY Cybershot DSC F 828*  hier gefunden, der genau die Frage betraf, die ich mir selbst stellte. Aus irgendeinem unerfindlichen Grund finde ich diese Diskussion nicht mehr ... Eghal, die Quintessenz war auf jeden Fall, dass die Canon DSL wohl in fast allen Belangen überlegen und der Sony in jedem Fall vorzuziehen ist. Das ganze lief eher auf die Frage raus, ob man sich eher die Canon 300 D oder die 10 D zulegen sollte. Jetzt also meine Fragen an euch:

1. Bei auf weiten Strecken gleichen technischen Werten scheint mir der entscheidende Unterschied zwischen der 10 D und der 300 D das Gehäusematerial zu sein. Hat das Magnesium-Gehäuse der 10 D wirklich entscheidende Vorteile ggü. dem Kunststoff-Gehäuse der 300 D? Hat irgendwer schon mal von einem Schadensfall gehört, der auf mangende Robustheit eines Kunststoff-Gehäuses zurückzuführen gewesen und bei einem Magnesium-Gehäuse vermutlich nicht aufgetreten wäre? Immerhin beträgt der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen beiden Kameras rund 230 Gramm. Und das bei Gewichtswerten, die ja ohnehin schon recht hoch sind.

2. Welche entscheidenden Vorteile der 10 D rechtfertigen ansonsten den Unterschied von derzeit rund 500 Euro ggü. der 300 D?

3. Unabhängig von den Canon-Kameras: Ist damit zu rechnen, dass irgendwann auch Digi-Spiegelreflexkameras auf den Markt kommen, deren Sensoren größer vund vergleichbar mit analogen Kameras sind? Falls ja, wann vermutlich? Oder ist die Sensorgröße eigentlich wurscht?

Fragend,
Ebba-X


----------



## DLDS (4. Oktober 2003)

die 300D ist so neu das dazu wohl noch niemand Erfahrungsberichte hat !
Ich selbst würde doch eher zur 10D greifen !

zu Frage 3
die gibt es ! Im MF Format gibt es Digitalbacks welche enorm grösser sind. Jedoch kannst du dir dafür auch einen guten Mittelklasse-Wagen kaufen 

Im KB Format ist Vollformat jedoch das grösste was es geben wird, technisch gäbe es da dann noch mehr Probleme als es jetzt schon beim 4:3 usw gibt. Somal der Nutzen faktor fraglich ist.


----------



## Vitalis (4. Oktober 2003)

Zu Frage 3:  Diese Digicam  hat einen Sensor, der genau so groß ist  wie ein Kleinbildfilm. Sie ist natürlich nicht ganz billig..  Und ja, die Sensorgroße macht einen Unterschied: Bei einer 10D oder 300D verlängert sich die Brennweite der Objektive ca. um den Faktor 1,5. D.h.  ein 28mm-Objektiv wird zu einem 40er. Wenn Du lange Brennweiten haben willst, ist das sogar ein Vorteil, aber Probleme gibt es dann eben bei Weitwinkelfotografie.


Zu Frage 1 und 2: Hier  ein sehr ausführlicher Test der 300D. Da wird auch auf die Nachteile gegenüber der 10D eingegangen.


----------



## DLDS (4. Oktober 2003)

Ich hatte es falsch verstanden, sorry
Ich hatte verstanden das er einen Chip meinte welcher grösser als ein VollFormat Sensor ist.

Richtig, die Eos 1ds und Kodak Pro 14n besitzen einen Vollformats Sensor. Jedoch sind dies auch die ersten ihrer Gattung und können demher von der Schärfe und Dynamik Umfang noch nicht ganz mit den kleinen Chips mithalten. Das hat damit zu tun, das auf einem DigiChip die Lichtstrahlen senkrecht auftreffen müssen um perfekte Abbildungsleistung zu erzielen. Bei einem normalen Film nicht! 

Die 1Ds ist ein Top Gerät, macht ordentlich spass, von der 14n halte ich nicht viel.


----------



## Ebba-X (5. Oktober 2003)

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Rückmeldungen, zu denen ich dann doch noch Fragen habe:

Wird der Vollformat-Sensor irgendwann wohl Standard sein, sodass man nur noch etwas Geduld haben muss? Bringt größerer Sensor, vom Abbildungsmaßstab und der dann nicht mehr gegebenen Brennweiten-Verlängerung einmal abgesehen (die kann man ja bei Wahl des Objektivs auch "einkalkulieren") , sonstige technische bzw. qualitative Vorteile? Wenn ich DLDs richtig verstehe, hat er ja wohl nicht viel mehr Nutzen ...

Die technischen DSaten des Test - vielen Dank, Vitali - sagen mir nicht alle etwas. Was ist z. B. der Untzerschied zwischen einem Penta-Spiegel und einem Penta-Prisma? Wie wichtig ist ein hoher frame-buffer? Was ist der Vorteil einer "customized" (was ist das überhaupt?) jpg- und raw- Datei- Größe ggü. einer festen Größe? Und was ist eine Blitz-Kompensation?

Und zuletzt noch mal: Wie bedeutsam schätzt Ihr den Vorteil eines Magnesiums-Gehäuses ggü. einem Kunststoffgehäuse ein, wenmn man so 'ne Kamera nicht jeden Tag das Matterhorn runterpurzeln lässt? Gibt'ds ad Unterschiede z. B. in der Anfälligkeit für Feuchtigkeit?

Fragen, Fragen und Dank im Voraus


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ebba-X _
> *1. Wird der Vollformat-Sensor irgendwann wohl Standard sein, sodass man nur noch etwas Geduld haben muss?
> 
> 2. Bringt größerer Sensor, vom Abbildungsmaßstab und der dann nicht mehr gegebenen Brennweiten-Verlängerung einmal abgesehen sonstige technische bzw. qualitative Vorteile?
> ...



Hi Ebba-X,

gleich zu den Antworten:

*1.* Ich denke schon
*2.* Die Vorteile dürften einfach darin liegen, dass man zumindest theoretisch
höhere Auflösungen realisieren kann. Das Problem dabei hat DLDS ja schon
geschrieben. Der Strahlengang wird für einen Chip ungünstiger, je weiter man
aus der Bildmitte rausgeht. Ob das in Zukunft über eigene Objektivserien gelöst
wird, oder aber durch eine wie auch immer geartete Optimierung der verwendeten
Chips kann ich dir echt nicht sagen. Bin kein Techniker.
*3.* Sorry, keine Ahnung was das sein soll. 
*4.* Der Framebuffer ist dafür zuständig, dass du mehr oder weniger viele Bilder in
Serie schiessen kannst, während die Kamera noch die Bilder auf das Speichermedium
schreibt. Also je größer der Buffer, desto mehr Serienbilder kannst du am Stück
"durchknallen".
*5.* Hmmm, was soll das sein? Einstellbare Auflösung? Wenn ja, dann hilft das
eigentlich nur, Platz zu sparen, wenn du weißt wofür die Fotos gedacht sind und
wie groß du sie brauchst. Ich denke, das ist mehr oder weniger "Banane".
Ich brauchs nicht.
*6.* Keine Ahnung was das sein soll. Ich fotografiere eigentlich nie mit Blitz.
*7.* Also ich finde es schon wichtig, dass das Gehäuse einen robusten Eindruck
macht und nicht wie ein zerbrechliches Stück Plastik in der Hand liegt. Man hat ja
auch größere Objektive, die bei einem schwächlichen Body zumindest gefühlsmäßig
ordentlich am Bajonett zerren. 

So, ich hoffe das hilft wenigstens ein wenig weiter.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Beppone (5. Oktober 2003)

Tach zusammen...

und wieder mal auch noch mein Kommentar zum Thema:

1: Vollformatsensor bald Standard?
Ich bin da nicht sicher. Größere Chips sind teurer, Objektive für das KB-Vollformat schwerer und prinzipiell lichtschwächer etc. Andererseits wäre eine vollständige Neuentwicklung der  Objektivpalette evtl. noch teurer..

3:
Gemeint ist in beiden Fällen das gleiche: ein an drei Flächen verspiegeltes Penta-(5-Eck)Prisma zur aufrechten, seitenrichtigen Projektion des Mattscheibenbildes zum Sucherokular.

4: der Framebuffer (Bildzwischenspeicher) der 300D läßt 4 Aufnahmen in Folge zu, danach ist die Kamera einige Sekunden nicht einsatzbereit. bei der 10D sind es 9 Aufnahmen.

5: In der Praxis wohl keiner, lieber eine CF-Card extra kaufen...

6: die Intensität des eingebauten - oder eines Aufsteckblitzgeräts - läßt sich Kameraseitig in feinen Abstufungen dosieren. Einmal kapiert - nie mehr ohne!

So lassen sich z.B. bei Portraits Schattenpartien sehr fein aufhellen, ohne daß die Aufnahme wie geblitzt aussieht. Die Kompensationsmöglichkeit nach oben und unten ist genauso wichtig wie die manuelle Belichtungskorrektur, da der kamerainterne Belichtungsmesser Fehlbelichtungen liefern kann, sobald das Motiv nicht das Standard-Normgrau von 18% (auf das alle Belichtungsmesser geeicht sind) reflektiert.

Au Analog-Zeiten war die Belichtungs- und Blitzkorrektur ein Thema für externe Belichtungsmesser und reichlich Erfahrung. Heute erkenne ich eine Fehlbelichtung im Display über das Histogramm und wiederhole die Aufnahme einfach mit entsprechender Korrektur.

7: abgesehen davon, daß die 10D einen Kunststoffmantel um den Magnesium-Kern trägt (die 10D fühlt sich so plastic an wie eine D60!), halte ich Robustheit generell für wichtig. Sobald längere Objektive ohne Stativschelle eingesetzt werden (zB 2.8/70-200, 4/300 etc), halte ich es für ein muß. Leider haben Canons Konstrukteure die Consumer-Gehäuse nicht so wassergeschützt gebaut wie die EOS 1D und 1Ds, für die gleich der 4 bis 8-fache Preis einer 10D bezahlt werden muß.


----------



## Ebba-X (6. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Martin und Beppone,

bedankt für eure Rückmeldungen. Und wie lautet das abschließende Votum?

Auf größeren Sensor=Chip warten, oder lohnen die Vorteile das Warten nicht?

Lieber D 10 als D 300, wegen robusterem Gehäuse/Objektivanschluss und flash compensation?

790 g ohne Batterie sind allerdings ein Wort ...


----------



## DLDS (7. Oktober 2003)

Vollformat ist sehr teuer, dies wird auch noch bestimmt die nächste Zeit so bleiben. 

Ich würd nicht warten, denn die meisten extremen WW Aufnahmen kann man dann auch analog machen und diese Scannen.


----------



## Xmas (7. Oktober 2003)

5: customize heißt dass man z.b. mehrere  tastenbelegungen, weißabgleich, und sonstige verhalten (auch auflösung, qualität, usw) abspeichern und diese dann sehr schnell abrufen kann ... sozusagen kann man in die kamera einige situationen vorprogrammieren und diese dann per knopfdruck abrufen... kann aber auch einstellen von kamerainternen fuktionen bedeuten (z.b. ist bei der 10D die höchste ISO Zahl (ich glaub 3200) nur per customize einstellbar) ... ups beim 2. durchlesen sehe ich dass es um customized jpeg bla handelte ... keine ahnung was das sein soll (peinlich)


----------



## Ebba-X (7. Oktober 2003)

Und jetzt dann echt nur noch eins: Nach Abwägung aller Vor- und Nachteile.

Canon D 10 oder D 300? (Die Nachteile ersterer dürften ja wohl "nur" Gewicht und Preis sein ...

"Wie würden Sie entscheiden?"


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ebba-X _
> *"Wie würden Sie entscheiden?" *



Also ich habe bereits entschieden.
Ich habe die 10D und bin weitestgehend zufrieden.
Klar, es gibt immer was zu finden, was einem nicht perfekt gefällt.

Meine Negativliste zur Canon 10D (was aber nicht heißt, dass diese Dinge bei der 300D besser sind!):

Abblendtaste an einer sehr dämlichen Stelle! Sehr ärgerlich für mich.
Brennweitenverlängerung bei Tele nett, bei Weitwinkel sehr schade
Trotz kleinem Chip kein 100%-Sucher. Im Vergleich zu Nikon F4 und F5 extrem kleines Sucherbild
Für mich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftige Anordnung von Funktionsrad und Auslöser. Mittelfinger zum Auslösen find ich irgendwie krank.
Eingebauter Blitz im ausgeklappten Zustand zu flach. In bestimmten Situationen erzeugt der Blitz einen Objektivschatten im Bild. (bei der 300D etwas besser)

Das wars, was mir so mehr oder weniger spontan einfällt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## JerryLush (20. Oktober 2003)

Hallo 

Ich hab mir meine erste (D-)SLR gekauft ,  die Canon 300D (oder auch Digital Rebel genannt) und bin damit  zufrieden. Ich hatte vorher auch schon mit der 10D geliebäugelt aber aufgrund meines knappen budgets war die Cam leider nicht drin. Fuer meine ansprueche bis jetzt , sind die möglichkeiten der 300D vollkommen ausreichend. Nur was irgendwie nicht ausreichend ist , auch wenn ich eher beginner im SLR bereich bin , ist das beiliegende Objektiv im Kit . Es ist ein EF-S 18-55mm 3.5-5.6. 
Nun gut meiner meinung nach im weitwinkel und normal bereich denke ich ist es fuer den anfang schon recht vernuemftig . Die lichtstärke des Objektivs ist mit 3.5-4 im WW und normal breich ganz ok  . Allerdings im maximalen Zoombereich von 55mm faellt die lichtstaerke mit der max blende von 5.6 schön in den keller und hat mir bei manchen motiven einige Kopfschmerzen  bereitet. Zum beispiel  Portraits von Kinder die immer rumlaufen und in Bewegung sind , werden schon schwierig wenn die lichtsituation nicht optimal ist , und das kann meiner erfahrung bereits bei sonnenschein im schatten eines hauses sein.  Dann muss entweder der ISO wert hochgeschraubt werden , oder die verschlusszeit muss runter. Und ich der immer die beste qualität haben will , muss schon mal nen kompromiss machen wobei der warscheinlich auf die erhöhung des ISO wertes (in meinem fall auf zähneknirschende 800) hinausläuft. Denn ein unscharfes Bild kann man eh vergessen , zumindest bei portraits. Dann lieber nen wenig Bildrauschen.

Jedenfalls das beiliegende objektiv denke ich ist nicht schlecht , zumindest fuer den jenigen der keines hat so wie ich  Nur wer gerne teleaufnahmen macht , der sollte sich nach einem anderen objektiv umschauen , denn 55 mm ist meiner ansicht nach nicht ausreichend um ein gesicht format fuellend aus ner kleinen entfernung abzubilden , und dazu noch mit einer moeglichst kurzen verhlusszeit wenn das objekt nur selten stillhällt.
Wie gesagt bin eher anfaenger mit (D) SLR kameras und lass mich gerne belehren.

Die EOS 300D jedenfalls kann ich bedenkenlos empfehlen , denn fuer einen preis von oftmals unter 1000 EURO MIT Objektiv was ansich ganz gut ist , bekommt man woanders keine richtige SLR kamera. noch nicht zunindest.

JerryLush


----------



## eino (29. Oktober 2003)

Was für die 3oo D spricht ist in erster Linie der günstige Preis. Das Objektiv im Kit ist nur eine Zwischenlösung; bei diesem Preis kann man keine bessere Qualität erwarten (teilw. Unschärfen etc.).
Es wäre also auf jeden Fall noch der Preis für ein oder mehrere gute Objektive hinzuzurechnen.
Die 10 D ist sicherlich die bessere Kamera im Vergleich zur 300 D. In dieser Klasse wäre aber m.E. die Fuji S2 Pro vorzuziehen bzw. einer ernsten Überlegung wert. Die Bildqualität der S2 Pro ist bei allen mir bekannten Tests besser beurteilt worden als die der Canon. Objektive bejnötigt man so und so, also geht es hier nur um den Preis des Gehäuses (außer man wäre auf Dauer mit dem 300 D Kit zufrieden, was m.E. sehr zweifelhaft ist).

Ansonsten ist es immer ein Kompromiss, eine Digitalkamera zu kaufen. In einem halben Jahr kommt spätestens etwas "besseres" auf den Markt. Damit muß man leben oder gleich bei analog bleiben. Man muß sich vor allem sehr genau überlegen, wozu man die jeweilige Kamera verwenden will und welches Endprodukt (Ausgabe nur auf dem Monitor oder Ausbelichtung auf Fotopapier -hier vor allem in welcher Größe!)


----------

